# 72 Gallon Bowfront Stocking



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Welp, my trim finally came in for my bowfront and I am trying to finish setting this tank up. Originally I was gonna put colonies of Calvus and Comps in there but I've determined I should just keep them in my 125.

Lighting is Marineland LED
Fluval 405 filter
Caribsea African Cichlid sand
Neolamprologus Brichardi (x6 until a pair forms)
What else should I stock this with? It's in my living room so I want it to look great and be lively. I have access to some syno's locally if those are recommended, but tanganyikan selection isn't that great around here.

Also, should I try and plumb a UV filter or Hydor inline heater into the 405? I've never used a UV filter before and I have a Hydor inline in my FX5 and I really love it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The brichardi like to kill everyone else in the tank when they spawn. For this reason they are often kept as a species tank. Once the pair forms and the others are removed, they will fill the tank with their fry and tolerate them.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

No leleupi or anything else that can hide? What about two separate rock sections


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It seems that has not been Member experience, except possibly in a 72" tank.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ahh well that's frustrating. I don't want to switch my 125 setup either because I want those altos to grow as quickly as they can


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You could always grow out some Frontosa to add to the 125.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

will the fronts get beat up by the brichardi?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Probably, until they eat them..lol I thought you were just planning. I didn't know that you already had the Brichardi.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ya I already have the brichardi they're just swimming around in my 125 actually being pretty cool but since this tank is going in my living room I want it to be a good mix


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

welp for now the brichardi are in the 125 and seem to be loving life. They're in there with my biggest male BN pleco and all seems to be going well.

I'm going to end up making a spray bar for the 405 and plumbing it w/hydor eth 300 inline heater. I bought some live plants for the setup as well and while i was at the store the place had some BIG cylindricus (i would guess 3-4") as well as neolamprolugus pulcher (bigger as well), and than some small leuleupi. They even had some calvus and comps that were bigger than the guys I have in my 125, showing great colors despite being in small tanks. I was impressed. Still contemplating switching out the brichardi though.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Brichardis are great until they spawn. The Fronts will not want any part of that Brichardi at that time. I had to take off the Brichardis from the Front tank as the Brichardi was nipping and biting the Fronts little by little.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just when I was getting bored with the brichardi, they go ahead and spawn. Definitely weird behavior with these guys - the adults pick at algae on the rocks, try and pick algae off my live plants, and a trio guards the babies. The other pair is free to swim about as long as they don't swim towards the babies. Looking forward to just letting these things grow for the next few months. My nitrates stay really low because of the plants but I lose water to evaporation so I still do weekly WC's.


----------

